# Does Finale's Human Playback Get Translated in the Midi File?



## Rodney Money (Sep 1, 2015)

I am doing some experiments right now with importing Finale's midi to Cubase. When I import the midi into Cubase does it contain Finale's "Human Playback" settings also?


----------



## sinkd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes. Expression, Tempo map and possibly a bunch of other CCs.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 2, 2015)

yes, sometimes that's a good thing... sometimes... not<G>.


----------

